# Forum > MMO > Runescape >  Anyone play darkscape runescale???

## Yingchun

Anyone play darkscape runescale???
Just me ?
if you play darkscape runescape...pm me!!!

 :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Yingchun

Noboday??? :gtfo:

----------


## easynametoremember

i played until the ****** cunts shitted on it like they did with the main game

----------

